# Dryfall on basement ceiling



## Boti (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm looking into painting a basement ceiling of an old house (build in 1921) I was thinking about using SW DryFall. I have 3 questions hope someone can help me. 

1)The old wood is cover in dust, any idea what is the best way to clean it?

2)Is a Graco 395 ultimate nova able to spray the Dryfall?

3)What tip will you recommend?

Thank you in advance
Boti


----------



## Popp's Painting (Apr 30, 2017)

How high are your ceilings? I thought dryfall needed to fall at least 15 feet before it would dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boti (Jan 23, 2018)

The ceiling is 8 1/2 ft. the reason i was thinking dryfall because of the price, about $10 a gallon. I will have to cover the floor anyways so any over spray is not a big deal.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I would use a compressor and blow off the wood. I would have to see it to recommend a tip size. If its a repaint, I would use a 412, maybe a 413.


----------



## Boti (Jan 23, 2018)

I can post a picture tomorrow, but the ceiling is a 2x12 16 inches on center, in the ceiling we have galvanice air ducks, electrical wire, PEX cover on foam insulation and PVC.

Also is Dryfall density more like a heavy latex or more like a block filler ?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Your BM dealer can order you some SK1000 (Flat White only) for around ~$10/gallon if your not wanting to deal with a dry fall. Dry fall coating will be more like a latex..


----------



## P-nutt (Jan 24, 2018)

In my opinion, it don't matter what products you use in the basement the over spray will be wet by the time it hits the floor. 

I will go with whatever is easiest and cheaper. I will also look for a product to stop the bleed through of the wood, you may need to prime it first or use oil base, but it may not be safe on a small area like a basement.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Throw us a bone here. Are you painting all the duct work and piping too? Or just wood? Is the wood previously painted or raw. Is it rough or smooth? AND what colour is it going? I certainly wouldn't be spraying oil in someone's basement with wires and ducting everywhere unless you want to blow the house up..


----------



## Boti (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your help.
I trying to stay away from oil because of the smell. I will be painting everything in the ceiling. The wood has never been painted and its rough and not rounded like today's lumber, actual 2*12. The color will be white.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

So you want to spray a basement ceiling, that appears to be quite dirty and or at least a questionable substratea nd you are ruling out oil primer?

If you don't blow all the dust out from all the mechanicals/electric, etc when you go to spray you are going to be kicking up and spraying dust bunnies and grit all over.


----------



## Boti (Jan 23, 2018)

I plan on vacuum as much as posible before blowing everything with compress air to try and keep the dust down. This is the first house and depending how the job comes up we may have to do it to 8 more that we are remodeling the basement instead of using drop ceiling.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

While not application related, unless the mechanicals and electric were installed with intent to be exposed like in alot of the newer bars and restaurants, the result usually looks terrible. 

And at 8' for the ceiling you don't get the same hiding effect as you would on a commercial ceiling height...it's just going to look like a monochromatic pigmented turd instead.

And for the cost and labor of cleaning, priming and painting any competent carpenter can bang out a drop ceiling in short order and I'd wager the cost with labor would probably be very similar if not cheaper. It also then gives you the ability to run recessed lighting, smoke detectors, speakers, etc in a clean concealed way. 

It also sucks when you add work to a painted exposed ceiling (say run a new circuit for something later down the road) and now that one wire sticks out like a sore thumb. 

Sorry but while the exposed industrial look is currently in, it only looks good when planned for from day one. 

Painting some ****ted in Romex and cobbled together rectangular trunk lines, and you mentioned painting pex is imho, a waste of time and paint. Ymmv.


----------



## Boti (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you for all your help.

I was doing the math and i think sayn3ver is correct about cost of painting vs drop ceiling. It will take me longer to clean all that dust off then installing the drop cieling. Pluse now you can buy PVC tiles that look great. 

thank you all for your help


----------

